# Feeding Cariba 12+



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Video of my tank and cariba feeding


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Very impressive. My Caribe and Tern are easily over 10" and I think they look huge, I'd love to have them at 12"+


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

huge beasts, truly...

woah


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, that is one of the sweetest pygo tanks i have ever seen on here, truly monsters, and your tank is very nice looking. i have some caribe about 9" the largest and yours also look huge to me.

what are the dimensions on that tank?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

What is the brown current effect near the background? It looks sick


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW, those are huge, what size tank?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet monsters you have there, what sized tank are they in?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

For their size they got some amazing color, sweet tank set up too!


----------



## rross2007 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would also like to know what the brown wavy effect is on the background. Also what plant is thats covering the bottom?

Magnificent fish! Love the tank!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....Damn, just like I said on your picture thread....VERY EFFIN' IMPRESSIVE!!!!....those monster caribe kick ass!....They rock like a OZZY OSBOURNE concert!!...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Domelotta said:


> What is the brown current effect near the background? It looks sick


First off very nice caribe! Tank set up is sweet too. That sweet stuff on the back glass looks like BBA (black brush algae)to me. I have it on the back wall of my pygo tank as well. Its a pain to get rid of. I had some grow on a piece of drift wood that I really liked. I scrubbed it all off boiled it let it dry for 5 months put it back in the tank and a month later the stuff came back. As far as it being on the back glass like the OPs tank I think it looks nice as well.


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> What is the brown current effect near the background? It looks sick


First off very nice caribe! Tank set up is sweet too. That sweet stuff on the back glass looks like BBA (black brush algae)to me. I have it on the back wall of my pygo tank as well. Its a pain to get rid of. I had some grow on a piece of drift wood that I really liked. I scrubbed it all off boiled it let it dry for 5 months put it back in the tank and a month later the stuff came back. As far as it being on the back glass like the OPs tank I think it looks nice as well.
[/quote]

yes...algae, the tank needs to be cleaned









thanks for good comments


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice caribe sandro, congrats!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What size were they at when you got them?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Vega!...I just embedded the video/link for you!


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Ja said:


> What size were they at when you got them?


4' in march 2007 from SA

Thanks Salvo


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow! Amazing job at raising those beautiful monsters.


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Impressive dude







lovely looking Caribe you have there


----------



## lcujol (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow those are awesome hell yeah!!


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

VEGA said:


> What size were they at when you got them?


4' in march 2007 from SA

Thanks Salvo








[/quote]

Wow, 3 1/2 years and 8"+ of growth. Would you mind sharing your feeding schedule and what you feed them? That is impressive.


----------

